# A request



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I notice the considerable talent you GFX artist put out and work that goes with it. I was wondering if you guys can create a Beatles signature for me that I can display at work. Me and my buddy Audman always talk about how good you guys are and I wanted to show it to the other guys at work. Cheers.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

wafb said:


> I notice the considerable talent you GFX artist put out and work that goes with it. I was wondering if you guys can create a Beatles signature for me that I can display at work. Me and my buddy Audman always talk about how good you guys are and I wanted to show it to the other guys at work. Cheers.


Now that is deff a sig i will *consider* coming out of retirement to create.. That is my favorite band and i Love the BEATLES..

Greatest band ever.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHA, you're in luck wafb, You took the man out of retirement for this one.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Plain and Simple


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im gonna make one for sure


edit...well ok i saw a wallpaper that gave me the inspiration 










similar to the wallpaper i saw so i honestly have to credit them for the idea lol


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Now that is deff a sig i will *consider* coming out of retirement to create.. That is my favorite band and i Love the BEATLES..
> 
> Greatest band ever.





ToeZup said:


> HAHA, you're in luck wafb, You took the man out of retirement for this one.


Lol, I wasn't invited to the retirement party?:dunno:

Nikos and Steph, the signatures are awesome. I'll have something to display on my desktop now, besides the girls in my avatars. How much do I owe you guys?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is mine and its on the house


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

free i dont care


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Thank you all. If anyone else wants to add a Beatles signature feel free to add it. I'd like to rock 12 Beatles signature fo every month of the year.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, I'll do one for the heck of it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Watch your Dbl posting D.P.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oops, my b


----------

